# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Anemonas >  Stichodactyla mertensii ou Stichodactila haddoni ?

## Pedro JP Gonçalves

Boa tarde a todos,

Um amigo meu comprou uma anémona com uns 20cm e identificada como sendo uma Stichodactyla mertensii. Ao fim de uns quatro anos tinha crescido até aos 30cm.

Durante esse período eu tirei bastantes fotos e neste momento queria precisar a identificação da espécie porque quando fiz algumas pesquisas na net fiquei confuso acerca destas duas espécies e já não tenho certeza de que seja de facto uma Mertensii.

Em termos de comportamento devo dizer que ela se fixou no substrato de areia de coral, junto às rochas, mas nunca quis fixar-se mesmo nas rochas.

Quando lhe tocávamos, os tentáculos aderiam aos dedos e era precisa alguma força para nos soltarmos.

Entretanto deixo-vos diversas fotos que podem ajudar na identificação:



















Muito obrigado desde já pela vossa ajuda,

Pedro Gonçalves

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Para mim é uma S. haddoni porque é mais adesiva que a S. mertensii os tentaculos são mais curtos e são as que geralmente vão para a areia.

----------


## Pedro JP Gonçalves

Obrigado pela tua ajuda Pedro :-)

Em alguns sites é referido que a mertensii não é adesiva, ao contrário da haddoni e este foi um dos aspectos que me fez pensar que se trata de uma haddoni. Contudo e tratando-se de anémonas, ainda por cima enormes, não será de esperar que ambas sejam adesivas e de que só quem conheça ambas muito bem possa notar diferenças na sua capacidade adesiva? Ou seja, não será por aqui que retiro todas as dúvidas.

Os tentáculos são mais curtos? Será que uma mertensii com somente 30cm tem tentáculos maiores? Afinal é uma anémona ainda muito pequena.

O facto de ir para a areia é outra das razões que me fez pensar que é uma haddoni. Contudo é de ver que não é propriamente areia, mas sim um substrato grosso de areia de coral. Por outro lado, as rochas deste aquário estavam completamente cheias de corais que lutavam com ela.

Algo que notei ao visualizar fotos de ambas no google foi um certo círculo a 1/3 da distância para as margens em várias haddonis e em nenhuma mertensii. Quando visualizadas de cima, vê-se uma espécie de auréola em fotos como estas:







Ora eu nunca notei este círculo nela e este foi um dos argumentos a favor da tese mertensii.

Entretanto e dado que pedi ajuda a vários sites, chegou-me a resposta de um com a suspeita de que pode ser uma gigantea devido à foto da boca.. Esta era uma hipótese que tinha colocado de lado desde o início pois acho que as giganteas têm tentáculos muito maiores..  :Admirado:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

S. gigantea não é de certeza pois eu já tive uma e é muito diferente.
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....ctyla-gigantea

----------


## Pedro JP Gonçalves

> S. gigantea não é de certeza pois eu já tive uma e é muito diferente.
> http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....ctyla-gigantea


Linda a tua gigantea, o que lhe aconteceu?

Por muitas fotos que vi na net não teria qualquer dúvida em afirmar que a tua é uma gigantea, os tentáculos são completamente diferentes das outras duas espécies, mais compridos e mais “soltos”.

Contudo hoje recebi outra resposta afirmando que, pela viscosidade dos tentáculos, fixação na areia, cor das verrugas, boca aberta em vez de plana, tudo aponta para uma gigantea..

No entanto e por tudo o que já vi, afasto completamente esta hipótese e continuo 75% haddoni e 25% mertensii :-)

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Tive que a devolver à loja pois ela era grande demais para o meu aqua e eu tive medo que ela me comesse os peixes.

----------


## Pedro JP Gonçalves

Pois, esta comeu alguns, incluindo uma moreia com mais de um metro  :yb677:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Pois, esta comeu alguns, incluindo uma moreia com mais de um metro


Caçou-a ou ela estava a morrer?

----------


## Pedro JP Gonçalves

> Caçou-a ou ela estava a morrer?


Boa pergunta, mas talvez ambas as coisas. Era uma moreia que aparentemente não comia mas que durou dois ou três anos, já não sei. No entanto apresentava-se de aspecto e comportamento normal. Num certo dia desapareceu. Procurámos dentro e fora do aquário, já tinha saltado algumas vezes para fora, mas nada. Dois dias depois a anémona cuspiu a sua espinha..

Por outro lado nunca estudei bem o assunto, mas como é que uma cega moreia evita uma anémona?

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Sendo cega deve ser impossivel pois a minha quando se abria quase que ocupava metade do aquario.

----------


## Pedro JP Gonçalves

Sim, esta também. Teria algo entre um metro e um metro e meio. Viveu com a anémona uns dois anos ou mais. Já conheci o aquário com ambas. Espreitava em diversos sitios, incluindo junto à anémona, sem nunca se aproximar demasiado. Até que um dia..  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Pedro JP Gonçalves

Obrigado mais uma vez, Pedro, julgo ter uma resposta definitiva após ter pedido ajuda em diversos locais e de ter estudado mais o assunto em vários sites.

A hipótese gigantea ficou desde sempre posta de lado, apesar de um especialista me ter dito que a boca dela é como esta anémona. Contudo e como bem disseste, os tentáculos da gigantea são mais longos e soltos, muito diferentes das outras duas.

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/carpetanemones.htm
Neste site é dito que as verrugas da haddoni só estão presentes na parte superior da coluna, são da mesma cor que esta ou andam entre o rosa e o violeta. Já as verrugas da mertensii são coloridas de magenta ou laranja e dispõem-se longitudinalmente.

http://www.wildsingapore.com/wildfac...ia/haddoni.htm
Neste site também é dito que as verrugas da haddoni são da mesma cor que esta. Ou seja, só podem ser vistas numa visão mais aproximada, ao passo que nas outras anémonas as verrugas são coloridas.

A anémona das minhas fotos tem verrugas da mesma cor que a coluna e só as possui na parte superior (ver novas fotos no final).

http://www.wildsingapore.com/wildfac...cfbigshort.htm
Neste site é dito que nas margens do disco, tentáculos longos alternam com tentáculos curtos e esta é uma característica só presente na haddoni. Também aqui isto pode ser visto nas minhas fotos.

Por outro lado, a mertensii tem tentáculos mais longos junto à boca, ao passo que a haddoni tem tentáculos mais longos junto à margem, tal como esta.

Os tentáculos da mertensii não são pegajosos, mas os da haddoni são, tal como esta.

Além disso a mertensii vive sempre nas rochas e a haddoni vive sempre na areia ou substrato de coral, tal como esta.

Por tudo isto acho que posso concluir que se trata de uma haddoni, sem mais dúvidas.

Espero que possam validar as minhas conclusões, mas de qualquer maneira agradeço mais uma vez a ajuda prestada.

Cumprimentos,

----------

